# Trip to florida



## Ariel (Jun 16, 2010)

So, I'm in north florida right now (around pensacola) and I was wondering if there were any good places for finding inverts down here. I've looked around the condo I'm staying at with my grandma and didn't find anymore than a bunch of flies, an elusive green cricket, and some jumpers. So I guess, what kind of cool stuff might I find around here? and maybe ya'll can give me some tips for lookin'.  I'm hoping to find some millipedes especially to ship back home before I leave. I'm only here for a week.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 17, 2010)

If you can get out of Pensacola and out into some of the land/water management areas (or even Apalachicola) you should be able to find a whole load of creatures.  Purseweb spiders should be locally abundant in ravines near marshland...which is just about everywhere up there.


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 17, 2010)

I lived in P'cola for 2.5 years.  Best place i found round there was Tarkiln Bayou Preserve State Park.  lots of big stick bugs, some really cool roaches, assassin bugs, HUGE grasshoppers, mantids, many different orb web spiders and i am sure there are bark scorpions there but i never found any there.  There are also a whole bunch of small lizards that dart all over the place at blinding speed.  It was one of my favorite places down there.


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 17, 2010)

when i was in florida a couple months ago everynight ther were these big frogs on the walls of like EVERYTHING!  they were white. i looked it up and it looked like a cuban tree frog. you might be able to find some of those. but i warn you... THEY PEE! and they jup really high and far (alot of times on you!) when u try to catch them. heres a pic of the one i found http://www.flickr.com/photos/48944632@N02/4710421614/ 

edit: sorry i forgot your lookin for inverts. these are pretty interesting too though


----------



## Terry D (Jun 17, 2010)

Ariel, I'm ROFLMFAO on the cuban tree-frogs, This reminds me of something a Haitian guy told me that I worked at a nursery with in Broward Co many years ago. Regarding cuban tree-frog: "  Mon, Eef hee peee in yoor eye, yoo cannot see" 

Hope you find some cool bugs. It's probably way hot to road cruise now for herps but you might be surprised after a good rainfall just before dark. Check parking lots and walls of very well-lit gas stations at edge of town near forested areas/edge just after dark then a few hrs later- early the next morning can be fantastic as well. 

Good luck,

Terry

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 17, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Ariel, I'm ROFLMFAO on the cuban tree-frogs, This reminds me of something a Haitian guy told me that I worked at a nursery with in Broward Co many years ago. Regarding cuban tree-frog: "  Mon, Eef hee peee in yoor eye, yoo cannot see"
> 
> Hope you find some cool bugs. It's probably way hot to road cruise now for herps but you might be surprised after a good rainfall just before dark. Check parking lots and walls of very well-lit gas stations at edge of town near forested areas/edge just after dark then a few hrs later- early the next morning can be fantastic as well.
> 
> ...


ya well that guy probably wasnt lying!!!! i touched it and it shot out. like an avic with poop!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!  I'll be sure to keep an eye on those cuban frogs if I see any.  though, I haven't really seen ANYTHING since i've been here. :|




stevetastic said:


> I lived in P'cola for 2.5 years.  Best place i found round there was Tarkiln Bayou Preserve State Park.  lots of big stick bugs, some really cool roaches, assassin bugs, HUGE grasshoppers, mantids, many different orb web spiders and i am sure there are bark scorpions there but i never found any there.  There are also a whole bunch of small lizards that dart all over the place at blinding speed.  It was one of my favorite places down there.


Since it's a state park is it ok, or not ok to take insects out? I'm guessing no? I was really hoping to do a little collecting while I was here. If not, thats cool, I'll respect the rules, and maybe I can find some place else that might have some inverts I can collect.


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 17, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Since it's a state park is it ok, or not ok to take insects out? I'm guessing no? I was really hoping to do a little collecting while I was here. If not, thats cool, I'll respect the rules, and maybe I can find some place else that might have some inverts I can collect.


not sure?  its fun for photography tho!!!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 17, 2010)

Look for some alternans and marginata.they love hiding under rotten wood.


----------



## adim smith (Jul 2, 2010)

really enjoyed this trip .


----------

